# WA - Proposed 500% Cigar Tax Increase



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

From Mynorthwest.com:


> By ERIC KIRCHNER
> KIRO Radio
> 
> Two bills before the State senate and house, if passed, would increase tax on cigars by 500 percent.
> ...


It is HB 2493 and SB 6443. The 500% increase is from the current 50 cent per cigar cap to roughly $2.50. $0.50 I can live with. $2.50 a stick? Nope. If internet sales hasn't killed the local B&Ms, this most certainly will...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll try to keep my political views quiet. 

On the other hand, people in WA will just quit buying cigars in WA. The internet and adjacent states will be far more attractive. And while I know they don't care about the livelihoods of the cigar stores, they will lose the revenue they are getting now - creating a net budget loss!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Exactly. They are shooting themselves in the foot if this increase goes through.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Not only that but I will go out of state for other taxed items as well, I have friends in Oregon and will stock up on all household supplies and plan any taxed items away from WA!!!!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Who ya voting for next election?

rhetorical question...no need to answer


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Just watched a news story about how they are also proposing to tax candy. What the hell is wrong with this state? (another rhetorical question)


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome to California.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

This sucks! Before you know it you'll be like us in OZ. A mate of mine got his tobacco tax notice today on some imports. Worked out to $2.92 per stick. Weep, weep for what you may yet endure my friends!


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> Just watched a news story about how they are also proposing to tax candy. What the hell is wrong with this state? (another rhetorical question)


More like what is wrong with this *country*.

Politicians think (or maybe really can't) get re-elected without MASSIVE ENTITLEMENT programs, giving people something for "nothing".

Unfortunately that something comes from TAX MONEY from people, not "nothing" or "the government".

I think we have reached the tipping point in this country. Colorado is going to be taxing candy, soda and internet sales, also. Nearly all states are in a "budget crisis".

These ridiculous tax hikes, new laws with fines (25 foot rule) and restrictions that cost tax money to get around WILL CONTINUE until total economic collapse....

OR

The taxpaying, non-leeching citizens of this country stand up and say enough.

AND

TERM LIMITS for politicians. These [email protected] have made a career out of getting re-elected. Enough is enough. They have to give out bigger and better treats then the next guy to keep their grip on power, a vicious circle that gets us where we are now.

D or R, does not matter. No more career politicians.

Sure, work yourself up the ladder, but don't stay in one position for 25 years. That leads to corruption.

Also, EVERYONE has to get involved at their local level. STOP your local politicians from spending state and federal money.

Schools are a great place to start. really look at the curriculum and how the schools are spending. I think we can all agree that kids today are not getting what most people would consider an "education". Even at the elementary school level, there is all sorts of time being spent on "social issues"...

Enough already. Let the parents teach social issues, not the government. Teachers should teach the basics, reading, writing and MATH (thought I was going to go there, didn't you). Leave the social engineering to PARENTS. Kids don't need to come home from school and tell their parents they learned from teacher that what their parents do is "wrong" for: The environment/The Poor/Animals/their health, etc.

This is happening to several family members and friends here in GA.

Also, do kids need laptops to learn? NO. Do kids need shiny new football stadiums to learn? NO. Do kids need electronic whiteboards to learn? NO.

This disease of uncheck spending has invaded every level of our lives and government.

If we spent our own money like the government, we would be out on the streets in a week (unless you got bailed out with more tax money, stolen from another, more responsible citizen).

CUT BUDGETS / STOP SPENDING / TERM LIMITS / REDUCE TAXES

Only then shall we regain our freedom and our great country.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

What he said. Let's all remember, this November is a very important election. I can't wait to vote. I have a feeling some of the liberal dinosaurs here in the granola state are going to have their clocks cleaned.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Pretty soon there will be those who will be taking bus rides to those states where you can buy cigars without the HUGE tax and then return home,,,like the elderly who buy their pharmacy drugs in Canada and then return home. This could start a whole new industry for cigar tours for brothers who live out of state and just get a group together and go buy a years worth of cigars and return home so they aren't being targeted by the cigar police and IRS.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ya gotta be kidding me, if this passes.. Say good by to what few B&M's we have left :rip: :bawling:

Still active 
HB 2493 - 2009-10
SB 6443 - 2009-10


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

louistogie said:


> Welcome to California.


Now that is funny right there :rotfl:

Barriers to trade (tarriffs, taxes, quotas, etc) in general, and particularly of this magnitude, will create a "black market". This applies not only to tobacco by the way but any good or service.

If it keeps up at this pace in America than very Southern Tasmania or very Northern Scotland are looking better and better.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

That's Crazy!


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

You know what Maggie Thatcher said about socialism (paraphrased), sooner or later you run out of the other person's money. :amen:


----------



## Herficionado (Jun 19, 2009)

I swear states are shooting themselves in the foot. They really need to legalize and tax MJ and stop taxing cigars. They will get no benefits past a certain point.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got this after trying to buy some stonehave and pensance (sorry spelling)

David,

Thank you for your orders (there are actually 2 for the same thing, 203229 + 203172). Unfortunately we are no longer allowed to ship Tobacco or roll your own products to WA State, per Washington law (With the exception of Large Cigars). I will have to cancel your order.

Please let me know what you would like me to do.
Your card has not been charged.

Thank You


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Yep - that would be the prohibition under RCW 70.155.140 under the guise of preventing access to minors.

Chapter 70.155 RCW: Tobacco - access to minors

Because we all know how hard it is for kids in high school to buy cigarettes, and that they are all going online and ordering pipe tobacco.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> Yep - that would be the prohibition under RCW 70.155.140 under the guise of preventing access to minors.
> 
> Chapter 70.155 RCW: Tobacco - access to minors
> 
> Because we all know how hard it is for kids in high school to buy cigarettes, and that they are all going online and ordering pipe tobacco.


Yeah right what are they going to do when they finally lose the tax money? stupid f**ks

I don't mind not getting the baccy, haven't found any pipe smoking troops yet but it blow that they won't sell to WA!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> under the guise of preventing access to minors.


hey if it saves just one child right?

unless its an unborn child, then they dont care if they are slaughtered by the thousands

"its a womans right to choose to murder her own baby, but i'll be damned if i let you choose to smoke a cigar"

sorry


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> hey if it saves just one child right?
> 
> unless its an unborn child, then they dont care if they are slaughtered by the thousands
> 
> "its a womans right to choose to murder her own baby, but i'll be damned if i let you choose to smoke a cigar"


'
I would like to add a point of observation!!

I saw these same do gooders picketing a strip club, yes they are all the same, They all had this crazy insane look in their eye's, not kidding they really looked crazy.

I see the same look at political rallies when protesting whichever president is in office.

Just an FYI they scare me, on the other hand if the world fell apart and we ever had to actually survive like in feeding ourselves as in end of world as we now it stuff.

Anyway they wouldn't last the week, LOL Yes I find that funny in a weird sort of way.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Guys,

Remember to keep this as professional and as non political as we can. I would hate for this to become a big political thread or just a bunch of bickering and thus us having to close it. 

Thanks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Guys,
> 
> Remember to keep this as professional and as non political as we can. I would hate for this to become a big political thread or just a bunch of bickering and thus us having to close it.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry Sam
That's why I don't watch the new's! Will do Bro!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Sorry Sam
> That's why I don't watch the new's! Will do Bro!!


No big deal. I wasn't pointing fingers just making a general statement for everyone.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cypress said:


> No big deal. I wasn't pointing fingers just making a general statement for everyone.


Yeah but there is a reason I don't talk or like politics, the reminder is appreciated. 

Now about them Mariners, LOL


----------



## Elwin (Mar 7, 2010)

Cypress said:


> Guys,
> 
> Remember to keep this as professional and as non political as we can. I would hate for this to become a big political thread or just a bunch of bickering and thus us having to close it.
> 
> Thanks.


Too true. But it gets hard to talk about laws, taxes, and restrictions without politics being involved.
It's politicians that enact this sort of hog wash.

It's not like we can blame taxes on "Big Cigar". The last thing companies like General Tobacco want is more "sin tax".

More taxes = less sales and P.O.'ed customers.

That being said, I'll guard my tongue...
:ss


----------

